# Any regrets??



## Hannah_Joannou (Jun 8, 2017)

HI Everyone

I was wondering if anyone had any sort of regrets about moving to Cyprus??

I don't necessarily mean with moving to Cyprus but i mean things like...

Do you regret not taking more clothes (I know there aren't many clothes shops over there, well not sops like we have here)

Do you wish you'd lost more weight before moving over..is it uncomfortable in the heat?

Anything you wish you'd of done differently now you've done the move?

I don't have nay second thoughts about moving to Cyprus itself but don't want to arrive and think..I wish id of done this or this...


Hope this makes sense

Hannah x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hannah_Joannou said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any sort of regrets about moving to Cyprus??
> 
> ...


I have been here almost 13 years and have no regrets at all. 
When I first moved here it was not easy to find clothes I liked but in recent years this has improved. I also buy some of my clothes when I go to the UK to visit family.
On the whole shopping here for most things has improved over the last few years.
I would recommend if you are overweight that it would be wise to lose some as coping with the heat is harder if you are. 

Veronica


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Personally, I have no regrets but a few "irritations" such as "p..s poor" artisans, crappy road-manners, absense of decent bookshops and music stores (but I'm sure someone in Paphos will put me right there!) and yes its hot for a few days in August, but there are so many delights (some quite surprising like the best British pork sausages from Lysiotis in Episkopi). Its impossible to provide this kind of advice as each person's experience depends on their own expectations and their background. I have seen people (few) who were disappointed and didn't hang around. PS I haven't really noticed the lack of clothing stores, and internet shopping can bypass any deficiencies like this. As the old adage goes, nothing beats getting your feet on the ground (if you can afford the time) and renting aa house for a few months to experience Cyprus!


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Negatives
Bought a house - still waiting for title deeds, no land line as still waiting for Cyta to put one in
Post takes forever and many of the retailers in UK do not know Cyprus is in the UK and therefore stick on Customs labels
Courier Companies do not deliver outside the main towns
The lack of IT knowledge and websites by local companies.
General "wait and see" attitude of government officials
Endless paperwork for the simplest things
Already mentioned - the general lack of driving skills.


Positives
Sunshine ( but not the very hot days)
Friendly locals, up here in the mountains anyway.
Fresh veg that tastes of what it should be
Lots and lots of lovely fruit, picking oranges and figs from the garden.

What would I have done differently
Never bought a house, rented instead.


----------



## Hannah_Joannou (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank You for all the responses.

We are looking into renting first and probably wont buy for a few years.

Im so glad to hear most things people say are very positive and encouraging.

Hannah


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Only regret is that I brought my little dog with me and he was poisoned......I truly believe if I had stayed in the UK he would still be alive today........however, I now have three adorable dogs of the same breed as him, and I do my upmost to keep them safe........it is a lovely place to live and has more positives than negatives.


----------

